# Top 5 shark species caught in the navarre beach area



## shupakabra (Apr 21, 2014)

what are the most common 5 shark species caught from Navarre beach in a typical June night in order from most common as a #1 and less common #5


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

shupakabra said:


> what are the most common 5 shark species caught from Navarre beach in a typical June night in order from most common as a #1 and less common #5


This will be my first hardcore summer of sharking. But, what I can tell from reports etc I'm gonna try and help you. Correct me if I'm wrong anyone. 

In no particular order bc I'm not sure. 

Hammer
Tiger
Bull
Sandbar
Blacktip


----------



## karma (Oct 26, 2007)

yeah pretty much.. i dont really shark fish.. but if i had to guess the most caught species caught off beach this year.. it would go like so.. in order of most caught by anglers..

Blacktip mostly..
hammer head.. 
bull shark..

Do landlock shark fishermen catch any other species?

any species beyond that would be a quite the surprise!


----------



## shupakabra (Apr 21, 2014)

What about spinners, sandbars, nurse, lemons?


----------



## Funman (Aug 8, 2008)

I thought "spinners" was another name for black tips. I would say the top two I used to catch were black tips and bull sharks.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Most common would be blacknose, sharpnose and blacktips. Bulls and spinners come after that and then you could catch a hammer, tiger or sandbar. In June you'll most likely run into a hammer as the lower three, expect to get a bull and the top three will run you out of bait.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

shupakabra said:


> What about spinners, sandbars, nurse, lemons?


No lemons and nurse are possible but not very common west of Indian pass


----------



## shupakabra (Apr 21, 2014)

so sharkfishing every day for a week on Navarre beach in June should yield at least one hammerhead?


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

shupakabra said:


> so sharkfishing every day for a week on Navarre beach in June should yield at least one hammerhead?


Your chances will increase as you put time in, but I wouldn't ever say you will get at least one bc of it. You just never know.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

lowprofile said:


> Most common would be blacknose, sharpnose and blacktips. Bulls and spinners come after that and then you could catch a hammer, tiger or sandbar. In June you'll most likely run into a hammer as the lower three, expect to get a bull and the top three will run you out of bait.



thats completly correct people see the big hammers makos tigers and bulls caught and they think thats what we catch all the time. in reality most are in the 3 to 6 ft range being 1 of the first 3 species so u probobly wont catch a hammer but thats not to say u wont within the first hour of fishing. i would say weather permiting if u fish all week u should get a legit 6 ft + shark to the fork and all the rest is in the hands of the fish gods


----------



## dutch4182 (Apr 19, 2014)

shupakabra said:


> so sharkfishing every day for a week on Navarre beach in June should yield at least one hammerhead?


I wouldn't count on it, but I wouldn't rule it out. My buddy and I's first shark was a decent hammerhead, but we haven't caught one since, and that was four years ago haha! Just put some bait in the water and it's an open grab about what you'll pull out.


----------



## ablesbradley (Sep 24, 2009)

I think all Land based shark fisherman need to get together and create a facebook page for this area, from oarnge beach to destin. Any thoughts?


----------



## spencer618 (Jan 30, 2014)

Funman said:


> I thought "spinners" was another name for black tips. I would say the top two I used to catch were black tips and bull sharks.


Spinneres are different from blacktips... I would say I catch more blacktips than anything fishing from the navarre pier.. I have caught a few spinners... and one tiger from the pier.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I dont fish Navarre, but 99% of the sharks that I catch are Atlantic Sharpnose in the 2 to 3ft range. We have caught 50+ a night from a boat anchored about 150yds off the beach. They are easy to get into a frenzy.

Lots of people mistake Sharpnose for blacktips because they both have black tips on their fins. I've never caught a true blacktip, but I have caught a bonnethead. They are very similar to a hammer.


----------



## Shark Hunter (Apr 17, 2014)

*Sharks*

I went on my First Shark trip last May. I had the gear, but was still pretty green. I hooked up with some great guys from Michigan to fish with.
Their Biggest was this Bull, caught on a 4/0 in Navarre.








They had to chase it around in the Kayak to keep from getting spooled. 
I didn't catch squat! My Shark rig had a fixed sinker, and they would drop it as soon as they felt the weight.
I bought me a Kayak, My Brother and my Son and I went to Pensacola for a short three day trip in September last year. I caught a couple Blacktips, and some Sharpnose. I think every time you go, you get a little wiser.








I now run a Rat Trap setup, and it has increased my hook up rate dramatically.








I'm heading back down in a couple weeks. Hopefully I will be able to add a Tiger or Bull to my List.:yes:


----------



## shupakabra (Apr 21, 2014)

That teal blue condo in the background is where I stayed in 2010. I caught a handful of small sharks at night, just assumed they were blacktips. All I had was light to medium spinning tackle. Now I've got a kayak and a penn senator 12/0, so I'm hoping to get something a little bigger.


----------



## Shark Hunter (Apr 17, 2014)

*Sharks*

That's Funny,
That's where I was staying last year. I didn't care for it much. If you got a 12/0 and a yak now. Sounds like you are stepping up your game!


----------



## UTGrad (Feb 23, 2014)

I've caught several small sharks from the surf in the Sandestin area. Never caught a hammerhead...mostly small black tips.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

NoMoSurf said:


> I dont fish Navarre, but 99% of the sharks that I catch are Atlantic Sharpnose in the 2 to 3ft range. We have caught 50+ a night from a boat anchored about 150yds off the beach. They are easy to get into a frenzy.
> 
> Lots of people mistake Sharpnose for blacktips because they both have black tips on their fins. I've never caught a true blacktip, but I have caught a bonnethead. They are very similar to a hammer.


Sharpnose have white spots too. And don't get very big. Spinners and blacktips get confused a lot because the only real difference is the dorsal size and placement and the spinner has a black tipped anal fin.


----------



## Shark Hunter (Apr 17, 2014)

*Sharpnose*

This is your typical Sharpnose. They are pretty much a Nuisance.








Looking at that Big Blacktip of Mine lowprofile. You think it could be a spinner?


----------

